
Embeddable Common-Lisp 16.0.0 released - jackdaniel
https://common-lisp.net/project/ecl/files/ecl-16.0.0-announcement.html
======
diogofranco
Congratulations! ECL is very mature, and this release seems to further
solidify that aspect of the project. We've been using it heavily at our
startup with no problems, embedded with c++. I think it's a very well done
implementation. If you're thinking of trying ECL out but emacs/slime is too
much to have to learn, rlwrap, is a readline wrapper that makes the REPL very
friendly. To integrate with c++, the ECL manual [1] is a decent reference.

[1] [https://common-lisp.net/project/ecl/manual/](https://common-
lisp.net/project/ecl/manual/)

~~~
raphaelss
Please share with us what are you using it for if you can. I'd love to hear
it.

~~~
diogofranco
It's a very straightforward use case, actually. We have c++ code on the AI/ML
side of our company, well integrated with the rest of the stack. For some of
our ideas in this area though, lisp was clearly very suitable, so we tried
ECL. We mostly call c++ functions from lisp, and eval some lisp code on the
c++ side. It always worked without problems. I only had experience with sbcl
and clisp before, but ECL proved very mature and well designed. We love it and
don't intend on looking back.

------
_delirium
Has anyone used the embedding aspect of ECL significantly? I've used ECL as a
standalone Lisp system, and also done fairly trivial embedding where there
isn't much more interaction than there would be if you communicated with an
external Lisp system via a pipe. But curious how usable the API on the C side
is for interacting with an embedded ECL, to call functions and pass data
across the boundary in either direction (cl_object, cl_def_c_function, etc.).
The documentation for that part seems pretty sparse.

~~~
jackdaniel
We're working on it (documentation that is). You may find interesting
directory examples/ in the source distribution archive.

------
sctb
An issue of ECL Quarterly was also published recently including some release
coverage: [https://common-
lisp.net/project/ecl/quarterly/volume2.html](https://common-
lisp.net/project/ecl/quarterly/volume2.html).

